# Dhofar Insurgency



## Sid Pass (Dec 13, 2017)

Greetings, Thank you for letting me join your forum and group. I'm an ex-sapper from the Royal Engineers, and have some photos that may be of interest to some of you. I was in Dhofar in 1974 with 2 troop 48 Field Sqn. RE based in Ripon (UK). Spent most of my time there working on the Hornbeam line and took some 180 plus photos. Anyway to cut a long story short people kept asking me to post and repost some of my photos, so I started a Facebook 'page' (1) to just 'park' my photos. Now I have set up a Facebook 'group' (2), because it works better. The group is called "The Dhofar Insurgency 2". You're welcome to drop by and have a look at some 1, 300 plus photos, and if there is an interest here I will post a few of my photos in a thread. I'm looking for anyone who served in Oman and Dhofar from ca. 1963 to ca. 1976 when the war there officially ended. Best regards, Sid


----------



## Bombardier (Dec 13, 2017)

Welcome to MI.Net @Sid Pass great photos you have taken mate, looking forward to hearing more of your exploits


----------



## Sid Pass (Dec 13, 2017)

Tank you sir. I don't know about 'exploits' mate. We spent most of our four month tour there working on the Hornbeam line. We were nackered every day, 'mad dogs and English men' and all that. Our cook 'Big' Stan did a great job with our compo rations, but we all lost a hell of a lot of weight. Only about 40 of the 70 in our group returned home to the UK healthy and un-hurt. The four months on the jebel took its tole. Sad to have later heard about all the losses in 1974 -1976. I had been led to believe that the completion of the Hornbeam line had been a turning point in the war. I'd just like to mention Ian Gardiner's book 'In Service to the Sultan', and a very special plug for Mike Dales book 'SAS - A Storm Gathering'. Mike was able to finish his book in November last year but sadly passed away early this year. Take care. Sid


----------

